# Batteries: What is your inventory?



## Eagleout (Mar 19, 2009)

As a fairly new flashaholic, I was wondering how many batteries (all sizes) you keep in storage. Also, has anyone found a good storage case for a large assortment of batteries?

Thanks-


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 19, 2009)

For rechargeables I have about 10 RCR123's, 4 17650's, 8 AA Eneloops, and 8 AAA Eneloops. 
For primaries I have about 80 CR123's, and bunch or AA and AAA Alkalines.


----------



## ackbar (Mar 19, 2009)

hmm...

I have:

9 AA Eneloops in my Mag85 with 3 more lying aorund on my desk (left over from the 3rd pack)
1 eneloop family pack so 4 AA 2 AAA
8 AAA eneloop for my soshine USB PSU
4 AAA Rayovac hybrids for my BT keyboard
12 Rayovac hybrids that used to power my mag85 but got bumped in favor of the Eneloops
4 AA Radio shack LSD cells
4 AAA Radio Shack LSD cells

A brick of rayovac alkalines (less that 15 bucks for 24)
60 Lithium Primaries (AA)

2 AW 14500 + 2 LiFePo4 (battery life on these arn't that great, I guess I should have known.. bought it from KD)
4 Trustfire RC123A
6 RC123A LiFePO4 (also from KD)
9 18650 salvaged from a laptop battery pack. I don't own anything that uses these.. YET 

so in total I have

32 rechargeable NiMH AA cells
18 rechargeable NiMH AAA cells
24 alkalines AA
60 Lithium primary AAs
4 14500
10 RC123A
9 18650
Oh... and I almost forgot
20+ CR2016 and a few spare CR2032 (not including the ones installed in fauxtons, got a bag full of those)

Oh yeah.. i'm good for the next power outage. now all I need is a UPS to keep my modem/router/laptop going 

I don't wanna guess what Silverfox/Selfbuilt/LuxLuthor has..
<-- runs away


----------



## stefanj (Mar 19, 2009)

Rechargeables:
NiMh
9v: 2
AA: 50
AAA: 36
Primaries: too many to count
LiIon Rechargeables:
RCR123: 20
18650: 8
14500: 4
Primaries: 6 or so


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 19, 2009)

Updated 05/16/2009

*Ni-Mh*
44 - AA Sanyo Eneloops (2000 mAh)
12 - AAA Sanyo Eneloops (800 mAh)
12 - AA Rayovac Hybrid (2100 mAh)
20 - AAA Rayovac Hybrid (800 mAh)
4 - AA Rayovac 4.0 LSD (2100 mAh)
2 - C Rayovac Hybrid (3000 mAh)
4 - D Rayovac Hybrid (3000 mAh)
6 - AA Rayovac (2000 mAh)
8 - AA Rayovac (1400 mAh)
4 - AAA Rayovac (750 mAh)
8 - AA Titanium Power Enduro LSD (2100 mAh)
16 - AAA Titanium Power Enduro LSD (800 mAh)

That's 140 NiMh cells

*Alkaline*
27 - Kirkland AA
7 - Duracell AA
5 - Energizer AA

11 - Dorcy Mastercell AAA
11 - Duracell AAA
2 - Maxell AAA

8 - Rayovac D

5 - Rayovac 9V

*Lithium Primaries*

4 - CR2016
52 - Energizer Lithium AA
21 - CR123A 

*Li-Ion Rechargeables*

2 - AW 16340
2 - AW 17670
2 - AW 18650
2 - TrustFire 16340
2 - TrustFire 18650
2 - Unknown brand 18650

As for storage, I use these (older pic) plus some CR123 and AA/AAA cases:


----------



## Niconical (Mar 19, 2009)

Eneloop AA: 48
Eneloop AAA: 16
GP Recyko (LSD) AA: 12
Assorted other Nimh AA/AAA: 12

LiFePO4 CR123A rechargeable: 8

CR123A primary: Approximately 100, mostly batterystation brand but a few Surefire. 

Energizer AA Lithium sealed in pack: 16
Energizer AAA Lithium sealed in pack: 16

Energizer AA Lithium loose (bulk buy on MP): Lots

AA/AAA Duracell Procell alkaline: Approximately 40 of each

Plus 1 or 2 each of some others, CR2, N cell, AAAA, 23A, 9V, 2032, that kind of thing.


----------



## ackbar (Mar 19, 2009)

ok.. i'm glad that i'm not the only battery nut. I was looking at my stockpile thinking that a "sane person" would have me locked up


----------



## Ajay (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweet "haysus" you guys have some serious battery stocks!

Here is what I have:
4 AA 2000mah eneloops that are *always* in my EDC bag for my D10
*Home:*
24 or so AA Rayovac alkalines
3 old AA Powerex Nimh
4 D cell Rayovac alkaline (been in storage for 5 years now)
6 2400mah 18650 from Sony laptop (4 stored in fridge)
6 2600mah 18650 from another Sony (4 stored in fridge)
6 2000?mah 18650 from Dell laptop (fully charged)
2 cr123 surefire (came with my 6p)
8 Energizer AAA 800mah Nimh

I am so underprepared for doomsday.....:candle:

CPF rocks.


----------



## Hoggy (Mar 19, 2009)

ackbar said:


> ok.. i'm glad that i'm not the only battery nut. I was looking at my stockpile thinking that a "sane person" would have me locked up



Hey - I take offense to that! We are NOT sane here!
(Well, at least I'm not.)


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 19, 2009)

im new with this so i cant even imagine needing that many batteries you guys have. 

i think their dates would expire before i could use them. (ask me again few years from now, if this has changed hahah)

So currently: 

alkaline AAA: 27 (18 of them zinc carbons)
alkaline AA: 10
lithium AAA: none (need 4 i think)
lithium AA: 8 (need 20 more just in case)
alkaline D: 4

cr123: 15 (need to order 4-6 of better quality)

Rechargable 
nimh AAA: 8 (maybe need 4 more)
nimh AA: 36 or so (plus 12-16 in remote controls)
nimh D: 2 (might need to get 4 more)

Rechargable Li-ion:
14500: 2 (and dont have flashlight for these yet, hah)
18650: 4 (just ordered 4 more from dx just in case)
17600: 1 (dont know where this came and where i need it)
rcr123: 4 (might need to buy 2-4 from aw)

now counting these.. 121 batteries.. and "need" 50 more?

i just wonder:

When did i become a battery junkie??


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 19, 2009)

24 AA Eneloops
4 AAA Eneloops
A few Sanyo 1700's still usable
3 D cell NiMH

Not a lot, but they all suit my needs very well.


----------



## american lockpicker (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a 12 pack energizer Ds, 2 pack of duracell Ns, 2 pack of Surefire 123s, a few AAs and to many to count AAAs.


----------



## Power Me Up (Mar 20, 2009)

Labelled and in use or waiting to be used:

AA:

60 Eneloops
8 Imedion
16 EnergyOn
4 Powerex 2700
16 Hybrio

Total: 104

AAA:

24 Eneloop
8 Imedion
12 Hybrio
4 Varta

Total: 48

C:

14 Accupower

D:

6 Accupower

Unused/Unopened:

14 Eneloop AA
8 Eneloop AAA
4 Hybrio AA
26 EnergyOn AA
4 Imedion AA
2 Imedion AAA
2 Accupower C

All up, I've got a total of 106 Eneloops and a grand total of 232 rechargeable cells that are either in use or waiting to be used. I've got a small pile of rechargeables that should be sent off for recycling that I haven't counted above. I've also got a fair number of Eneloop AA to C and D adapters as well.

I suppose I shouldn't wonder why my wife _thinks_ that I'm obsessed with batteries 

Edit: There are very few non rechargeables in this household - only those that came with products - I haven't bought primaries for at least a couple of years.

I've also got batteries in my UPSs - a small APC SmartUPS 700 with only an internal battery for the HTPC. My office runs off a APC SmartUPS XL with 2 extra external battery packs.


----------



## Benson (Mar 20, 2009)

Here's totals and number habitually found in a light, or carried as spares. (I have a number of lights that don't have rechargeable batteries in them all the time...)

3x18650 -- 2 in a Mag61
6x25500 -- 3 in an Eveready85
3x15260 (RCR2) -- still waiting for an AA mod to show up.
6x14500 -- 1 in a light, 2 spares 
6x10440 -- 1 in a light, 2 spares
6xD NiMH -- 4 in a light (P7 Mag)
4xAA LSD -- 2 in a digicam
12xAAA LSD -- 5 in 3 lights, 2 spares
8xAAA NiMH -- 8 in 2 USB hubs (I mean to change one of these to LSDs, but haven't yet.)
10-20xAA KOH -- for my coldheat soldering iron, and some stashed as emergency backups for my 14500 light and camera.
Unspecified number of AAA and D KOH, not used much at all. Some are stashed as emergency backups for the P7 and the 10440/AAA lights


----------



## Hoggy (Mar 20, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> i just wonder:
> 
> When did i become a battery junkie??



Well - if you want a smart-arse answer..
The moment you decided to hit that 'register' button on CPF!

'Nuff said.
Welcome to the club!


----------



## Glock27 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nimh.
36 AA Eneloop
28 AA Sanyo 2700
12 AAA Eneloop
12 AAA Kodak Pre-Charged

Li-Ion
4 AW 18650
2 Ultrafire 18650

Phasing out primaries.


----------



## wadus (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow after reading this I don't feel so bad about having around 20 CR123 primaries in my sock drawer. It does make sense to have a stockpile of batteries in case the SHTF. 

Oh no... this is the same feeling I got when I realized it's OK to buy a bunch of expensive flashlights and still be sane (I guess that's a matter of opinion). I think my checking account is about to pull a "stock market" and won't recover for a while.


----------



## broadgage (Mar 20, 2009)

I keep the following at home

9 volt alkaline----------10/20
AAA alkaline------------12/24
AA alkaline-------------100
C alkaline-------------- 60
D alkaline--------------100

D zinc carbon----------24
AD28 zinc carbon--------6
6 volt lantern, zinc carbon 2

AA lithium, primary-------50?
D lithium, primary--------6
123 lithium, primary------24/36

AA nimih----------------about 24

At work I keep a more limited supply, but probably still more than most people

9 volt alkaline--------about 4/5
AAA alkaline----------about 8
AA alkaline-----------about 50
C alkaline------------4
D alkaline------------about 30
D zinc carbon--------about 20
AD28 zinc carbon----4

12 volt 7 a/h SLA 4 charged and ready


----------



## Russel (Mar 20, 2009)

wadus said:


> Wow after reading this I don't feel so bad about having around 20 CR123 primaries in my sock drawer. It does make sense to have a stockpile of batteries in case the SHTF.
> 
> Oh no... this is the same feeling I got when I realized it's OK to buy a bunch of expensive flashlights and still be sane (I guess that's a matter of opinion). I think my checking account is about to pull a "stock market" and won't recover for a while.



You know you're really paranoid when you charge your batteries from a solar system constructed to maintain your rechargeable battery supply!

OT: I remember buying a cheap kerosene lantern and a gallon of Kerosene in Hawaii for night fishing. Never did go night fishing with it. When hurricane Eva hit, and we had no electrical power for about three weeks. That lantern became worth it's weight in gold! (after blowing off the dust that had collected on it and filling it for the first time with fuel)


----------



## brucec (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh man, I'm seriously outclassed here!

25 Panasonic CR123
3 AW RCR123
1 AW AA Li-ion
8 AA Eneloops
4 AAA Eneloops
8 AA alkalines
12 AAA alkalines


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 20, 2009)

Me and BlackRose use basically the same case so i will post a pic of that, now as for counting all the batts that i have that will have to be later.....i keep my rechargeables in a seperate container.


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 20, 2009)

If there is ever a shortage of Energizer AA Lithiums, we know where to get some


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 20, 2009)

Lol, from who.......i would like to ask that person as well.


----------



## Eagleout (Mar 20, 2009)

As the OP I have to say this thread has revealed a whole new level of flashlight fanaticism for me. I never really considered batteries as part of the addiction.

The images remind me of opening my first box of Red Devil fireworks on the 4th of July when I was a kid. :twothumbs

Thanks!


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 20, 2009)

I would'nt consider what i have a lot....im sure there are members out there with lots more then that. All the lights that are in use all have rechargeables in them and i keep the primaires for when the light goes out. I learned my lesson when the power was out for 2weeks, so the next time that happens i would like to think that im prepared for it. Remember if you can try to go all liths since they have a much longer shelf life.


----------



## Mjolnir (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't have many lights, so all I have are 2 protected 18650's, along with a bunch of alkaline batteries for miscellaneous electronics. 
However, I keep getting more and more laptop battery packs. Some are from laptops that died, while some are just battery packs that were dead (although in most cases only one or two cells is bad). As of now, I have about 20+ unprotected 18650s lying around.


----------



## MWClint (Mar 20, 2009)

20 surefire cr123a
4 lithium AA
4 lithium AAA
12 Energizer D alky

4 aw rcr123
2 imr rcr123
1 aw 18650
1 aw 17670
1 aw 14500
3 saphion 18650

8 10,000 mah accupower D
6 Energizer D nimh
2 Energizer C nimh

12 eneloop AA
12 duraloop AA
8 Rayovac hybrid AA

1 eneloop AAA
8 duraloop AAA

25 N cell 500mah nimh
1 9v nicad

tons and tons of lipo's for r/c heli and car (tooo many to list)

Chargers:
Triton charger
Apache lithium smart charger(portable, runs off 10AA nimh battery pack)


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Mar 20, 2009)

Unless I missed it, I noticed that nobody seems to have any *17500* which can be used in place of 3xCR123 in some lights such as the Streamlight TL-3

2x18650 AW (button top) 2200mAh
2x18650 blue TrustFire (flat top) 2500 mAh used mainly with TrustFire TR-801 Q5 1mode
2x17670 silver UltraFire (button top) 1800mAh used with DX.11074
2x17500 generic blue (flat) 1100mAh has only been used with TL-3
2x14500 AW (older flat top) 750mAh
2x14500 generic blue (flat) 700mAh

2xRCR123 3.0V 600mAh from AW (yes I said 3.0v as they are discontinued) and charger for them. 
Mine are are about 3.76 to 3.77 hot off charger and according to AW they can be at much as 3.8 and goes down to 3.2v on load. I only have a Fenix P1 and a silver and black Dorcy Super 1 Watt used by these.

8xAA Eneloops
8x old rechargeable alkalines (used with say Minimag and NiteIze 3 led).

Maha MH-C9000
WF-139 (maybe I will replace it with a Pila IBC charger sometime in future)
DSD (with springs instead of spacers) and not used anymore due to WF-139


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 20, 2009)

Eagleout said:


> As the OP I have to say this thread has revealed a whole new level of flashlight fanaticism for me. I never really considered batteries as part of the addiction.


I originally came to CPF for info on rechargeable AA/AAA batteries and made the mistake of venturing out of the battery sub-forum and discovered flashlights again....and then SAKs and knives


----------



## Benson (Mar 21, 2009)

Flashfirstask?later said:


> Unless I missed it, I noticed that nobody seems to have any *17500* which can be used in place of 3xCR123 in some lights such as the Streamlight TL-3


Heheh, I actually have some 17500s now; just got 6 today, so they weren't in my post above.


----------



## MattK (Mar 21, 2009)

Can I play?


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 21, 2009)

I got 15 CR123's in a Pelican Micro case with foam cut-out. :thumbsup:

I'd post a picture, but I dont have a camera. :mecry:

EDIT: And dont let my avatar fool you. Lol.


----------



## ackbar (Mar 21, 2009)

MattK said:


> Can I play?



sure.. personal inventory only.. otherwise it is cheating ;D


----------



## MattK (Mar 21, 2009)

Awwwwww 

Okay:

NimH: (active/in use - not counting old/waiting for recycling/unused)
AA 30
AAA 18
D 12

Alakaline: (Duracell procell usually - handy packaging)
AA 100
AAA 60
C 24
D 24
9V 24

CR123a 20
9V Primary Lithium 2 (use for hard to reach CO2/Smoke detectors)

18650 2
16340 4
14500 2

Misc coin cells for car remotes.

I use a few battery storage racks that we carry. The alkalines I keep in the procell boxes.


----------



## ackbar (Mar 21, 2009)

MattK said:


> Awwwwww



Ok ok.. stop pouting.. 

Wow us with your retail inventory. I'm kinda curious myself. If you have anything less than 10k individual cells then you must give up your store name


----------



## MattK (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL @ 10K.

I wish pics would tell the story but a box of batteries just looks like a box....

Just guesstimating:
Alkaline (Duracell, Energizer, Panasonic)
AA 200k
AAA 75K
C 15K
D 25K
9V 75K

Primary Lithium
CR123A 400K
CR2 15-20K
L91/L92 40K
9V 8K
LiSo2 25K+ most AA, 1/2 AA


Button and coin er 500-10K of every size silver oxide, lithium, alkaline, zinc-air. Probably 300K units in total. I'm too lazy to figure out the real #.

NiMh
AA 120K
AA 50K
C 10K
D 20K
9V 10K
SubC NiMh 15K
Misc oddball sizes (F, 4/5, 2/3 A etc) 5K

NiCd
AA 25K
AAA 5K
SC 20K
C 5-10K
D 10K+

li-ion
18650 6-8K
14500 2-3k
10440 -1-2K
17500/17670/8350/etc, etc etc another 2-3K total.

SLA: 2-3K (asst small sizes)

There's also lots of oddball stuff I can't begin to add in...


----------



## Eagleout (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## ackbar (Mar 22, 2009)

MattK said:


> LOL @ 10K.
> 
> I wish pics would tell the story but a box of batteries just looks like a box....
> 
> ...



CAN I MOVE IN????

PS: If you wanna make us all drool... post a photo of the warehouse!


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Mar 22, 2009)

I love this place.


----------



## RA40 (Mar 23, 2009)

*OCD* 

I'm pretty conservative... 

Alks:
6-AA
12-AAA

NiMh:
8-AA
12-AAA

Li-ion
2-1750
6-for the Canon cameras

Lithium:
10-123
6-CR2

Misc assortment of button and smaller cells for the car fobs and like. Pretty much buy as needed.


----------



## Grox (Mar 23, 2009)

Nah, he's just afraid of the dark...


----------



## MattK (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll try to take some pics soon. I warn you though, it mostly looks like pallets with brown boxes on top for the most part.


----------



## NotSoBrightBob (Mar 23, 2009)

Eagleout.

Here is another post around the same subject. I got a couple of ideas from it.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/225412


----------



## Eagleout (Mar 23, 2009)

NotSoBrightBob,

Thanks for the link. More great examples of what I should be buying now. I found a nifty case at Lowes the other day and started filling it with Duraloops and primaries. I can see where liths should be my main focus because of shelf life and running times, but cost will make them more slow going as far as inventory is concerned.

Thanks again-


----------



## ackbar (Mar 23, 2009)

MattK said:


> I'll try to take some pics soon. I warn you though, it mostly looks like pallets with brown boxes on top for the most part.



Hey.. I have a very good imagination.. mmmmm... all those boxes.. full of all sorts of toys... 

damn it! gotta stop droolin'


----------



## KingGlamis (Mar 25, 2009)

Not going to count them all right now but I have plenty for all my lights and plenty of spares.

However... embarrassing tonight as my son asked me for a 9V battery. Sure, I say. Look in both my battery boxes, none. Hmmmm. I know I had 2 or 3 brand new ones, where did they go? I check my flashlight duffel bag, none. Check the trucks and garage, none. Hmmmmm. I normally keep all my batteries in the two battery boxes with some spares in the trucks. But my 9 volts disappeared into thin air.  And I normally don't keep many 9 volts on hand because other than the kid's toys I only have one item, my multimeter, that uses a 9V battery.

Guess it's time to replenish the stash.


----------



## STi (Mar 25, 2009)

8 AW RCR123A
4 trustfire RCR123A
10 PRIMARY CR123A


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2009)

Rechargeable batteries just make good sense, I've had some floating around the house since I was a teenager (big into R/C) though NiCD was the technology of choice back then :nana:


I really don't feel like trawling through drawers, cupboards and various devices suffice to say... I have a rather large collection of NiMH & NiCD AA/AAAs as well as a spattering of NiCD C/D/square cells, an AW17670 Li-Ion & all associated wall, bay & direct-input chargers :thumbsup:


----------



## MorePower (Mar 26, 2009)

~700 alkaline AA cells
~400 alkaline AAA cells
~300 alkaline C cells
~300 alkaline D cells 
~10 alkaline 9V batteries

15 CR123A cells
8 CR2 cells

20-30 button and coin cells (357, 2025, 2032, etc)

~40 IC-3 NiMH AA cells
~20 IC-3 NiMH AAA cells
~20 Rayovac Hybrid NiMH AA cells
~10 Rayovac Hybrid NiMH AAA cells

Mostly primaries for me, but a fair number of NiMH sitting around as well.


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 26, 2009)

MorePower said:


> Mostly primaries for me, but a fair number of NiMH sitting around as well.


Nice collection MorePower :thumbsup:


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 27, 2009)

my HUGE Collections 

9 Sanyo 2700(damaged otw to bin)
2 Eneloop
4 18650 Lifepo4
4 14500 Lifepo4
2 18650 Lipo

batteries that is connected to flashlight uses hahahaha that is all..


----------



## MorePower (Mar 27, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Nice collection MorePower :thumbsup:



I end up giving a lot of cells away to friends, but I figure it's nice to have a few extras on hand...


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 27, 2009)

Too many, got spares, help me out!

FS-D lithium, immediate delivery, LED and INCAN mods now (not to be misunderstood these Ds are the only ones I need t sell off, they are brand new.)

64 powerex AA 2700
16 Belkin AA 2900
4 26700 emoli 3.7 V 2950 lithium
a pacel of D lithium Ion protected
8 18650 lithium ion 2500
4 14500 lithium ion
4 lir123 800mAh protected lithium ion
1 12V Pb gel cell extra for underwater TV and sonar units
5 AW C cells, 26540 3.3 Ah 3.6 volt protected lithium Ion.
4 26500 unprotected lighium Ion C cells 3.6 volts
32 Sanyo AA NiCd 
4 9V NiMh
2 9V NiCd
a couple of 4S packs of Sub Cs 5 Ah and such.
a couple of cartons of Kirkland alkaline AA
8 Energizerl Alkaline AAA
3 Duracell Ds... how did they get in there?
EDIT:
I just tripped over these, guess they were too small to notice, 3 12V lead acid RV deep cycle and marine batteries!


----------



## brighterisbetter (Mar 27, 2009)

(30) AA Energizer Lithium
(48) CR123
(4) CR2
(2) AW 17500
(1) AW 17670
(2) AW IMR123


----------



## callmaster (Mar 27, 2009)

Rechargeables
3 x AW 18650 
2 x AW RCR123A
4 x Senybor 18700 

Primaries
50 x SF123 (surefire)
50 x CR123 (duracell)


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 28, 2009)

That's a nice case Blackrose. Is it a dedicated battery case or is it a parts toolcase one could buy at a hardware store?



Black Rose said:


> *Ni-Mh*
> 44 - AA Sanyo Eneloops (2000 mAh)
> 12 - AAA Sanyo Eneloops (800 mAh)
> 12 - AA Rayovac Hybrid (2100 mAh)
> ...


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 28, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> I originally came to CPF for info on rechargeable AA/AAA batteries and made the mistake of venturing out of the battery sub-forum and discovered flashlights again....and then SAKs and knives



I think that is what happened to me years ago when I signed up. I came reading info in the Batteries subforum and discovered the flashlight LEDs section. Rest is history.


----------



## ackbar (Mar 28, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> That's a nice case Blackrose. Is it a dedicated battery case or is it a parts toolcase one could buy at a hardware store?



It is a parts organizer that you can get at most hardware stores.

I wanted to pick one up this week but the only ones that were suitable were missing the dividers


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 28, 2009)

You can also pick them up at wallyworld in there fishing and tackle department.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 28, 2009)

That's good to know. Putting it on my list. Now I have a real reason to go there besides checking for new Flashlights. 



alfreddajero said:


> You can also pick them up at wallyworld in there fishing and tackle department.


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 28, 2009)

ackbar said:


> It is a parts organizer that you can get at most hardware stores.
> 
> I wanted to pick one up this week but the only ones that were suitable were missing the dividers


The one I have is a Stanley model 14014 I got at Home Depot for $5.95.

The one that Alfred uses seems to have a lot more options for placing the dividers. I haven't seen that one up here.
I wish the Canadian and US Wally worlds would carry the same products.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 28, 2009)

I also like to keep my lights and extra torch related stuff in them as well.....just makes it easier ie....holsters, tailcaps, switches, and of course lanyards. Just found this case which holds 12AA's......might be a good case to keep in the cars. 
http://www.batteryjunction.com/tpea-taacase.html


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 28, 2009)

What brand are those? I know you've mentioned it before.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 28, 2009)

There made by Flambeau........used to keep lures in.......


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Mar 28, 2009)

*Ive been trying out some Cytac Batteries and chargers for a few weeks now, I actually like them better than anything else Ive had, so much Iam ordering 5K of the RCR123 3.7v 650mAH and 1K of the 18650 2400mAH batteries and 1K of the chargers that will charge 2 of either at one time. The PVC wrapping is much better than the Ultrafire's I have and I already have a few dozen of them that I use or have sold to buddies that need batteries. I cant say too much in here because Iam not authorized to, YET!! MattK, lets see those warehouse photos so I know what Iam working toward, thanks*


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 28, 2009)

Can you be so kind and post a link for us.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Mar 28, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Can you be so kind and post a link for us.


I have to speak with Greta first, I dont want any problems with the mods lol. Thanks As soon as I do I will be posting at CPF-market place, some on ebay as we speak, I think I can say that much.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 28, 2009)

Cool keep us in the loop.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 28, 2009)

Alfreddajero, can you post model numbers for those boxes. I found several on the Wal-mart site but they say they are available for online only (free shipping to store though), so I would want to know the correct sized ones you have as they look perfect.

They have 4 clear tackle boxes, but of the ones you have pictured, it only looks like 2 of them on the site. I don't see any boxes with the clear dividers running in the same direction as yours. Also the ones on Wal-Mart don't have blue snaps like yours. Hopefully that is the only difference.

http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...arch_query=tackle&Find.x=0&Find.y=0&Find=Find

I probably would buy the $8.48 one as well as the $10 and $12 one.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 28, 2009)

I have this one......and to tell you the truth that price is outrageous, i paid 4.25 bones for it-in store.......to be honest with you i would just take a trip up there. As for the two little ones i dont see it there.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10569384


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for checking. I'll take a ride up there and see what they have.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes please do, because that price seems to be outrageous.......let us know what you find, and if you need more dividers i just took some from another case, lol.


----------



## ackbar (Mar 29, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> if you need more dividers i just took some from another case, lol.



I hate people who do that. I was just at Wal-Wart this week looking for these things and the only model with compartments large enough to fit AA cells were stripped of their dividers. :scowl:


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry but i more or less had too, the case i was going to buy only had 4 dividers in the case so i was like what the hell.......im not going to be the last person who does it.


----------



## ackbar (Mar 29, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Sorry but i more or less had too, the case i was going to buy only had 4 dividers in the case so i was like what the hell.......im not going to be the last person who does it.



Your damn right you should be sorry.. I know you flew out to Toronto to steal the ones from my local wal-wart just to ruin my day! 

Seriously now.. you didn't have to. they usually come with enough dividers to completely compartmentalize the organizer. Given that you have offered your "spares" to another member here suggests to me that you have more than you need.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 29, 2009)

Well then im sorry........what more can i say.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 29, 2009)

Alfreddajero, went to WalMart and they actually had the small one (4007). I actually bought 2 of them but they didn't have the bigger one and I only realized once I got back that the smaller ones were too small for the cells to stand upright like that large one you have. Any idea what that model # is? The 4007 model was cheaper in store than the website price I think I paid less than $4.00 each.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry but i dont, and if you take a look at the case my cells are side by side 3 cells deep....sorry i cant find the info. I actually brought an AA cell with me when i went to go looking for a case.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey i did a search and found it......actually cheaper without shipping. 

https://www.huntingfishingdirect.com/flambeau-4-fixed-compartment-tuff-tainer-6004tt.html


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 29, 2009)

So the back row of the big box where you see the tops of all the cells positive terminal those aren't AAs? I was so hoping I could find a case that I could arrange the AAs like that back row of that big case.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 29, 2009)

Those are my CR123's.....and right next to that are my cr2's.......did you check out the link that i posted. If you want the AA's to stand up i know that some of my buddies in the rc world are using plastic ammo cases where the shells are in its own hole. Looking for that link now.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 29, 2009)

Try this.....dont know the exact ones that there using......but if you want the cells to have there own space then this is for ya. I sent them an email on this one http://jandjproducts.com/proddetail.php?prod=LR-100 so hopefully they get back to me. 

http://www.jandjproducts.com/


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah that might work. I did find a deeper version of the one you have but it is online. Might be too deep though at 3 1/4" and a AA cell is 2"


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 29, 2009)

You can always cut some thin foam out and lay it on the bottom.


----------



## EDC (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's what I currently have...

46 Duracell CR123a
10 Surefire CR123a
12 Energizer E2 L91 AA
6 Energizer E2 L92 AAA x6

72 Duracell Alkaline AA
48 Duracell Alkaline AAA
12 Duracell Alkaline C
13 Duracell Alkaline D

32 Eneloop AA
20 Eneloop AAA

3 AW 14500 Protected
6 AW RCR123 Protected
2 AW 17500 Protected
2 AW 17670 Protected
6 AW 18650 Protected
3 AW LiFePO4 RCR123
2 Tenergy RCR123 3.0v

I still need to purchase more Duracell CR123's, Energizer L91's, & Duracell D alkalines for the emergency stash.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 29, 2009)

Good idea. I'll have to check for a place to find some foam. Might be cheaper just to buy the ammo cases.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 29, 2009)

Well i sent them a couple of emails regarding there cases, so hopefully they get back to me soon......and i will post what they say here. I think that this would be the best way for me to keep all my AA's.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 30, 2009)

Found this on Cabelas. 50 round ammo case for $1.99. Problem is I don't know the approx. height of different ammo so not sure which box I'd need.

Here's what it looks like:







Here's the link:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ct&cmCat=Related_IPL_216327&id=0054263216326a

Anyone that's familiar with the size of different ammo, can you give me an idea of what is approx AA size and what is AAA size. I will need two different boxes. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2009)

Aa is 14mm wide 50mm long and aaa is 10mm wide and 44mm long. Btw show us ur cells silverfox...


----------



## NigelBond (Mar 30, 2009)

MorePower said:


> ~700 alkaline AA cells
> ~400 alkaline AAA cells
> ~300 alkaline C cells
> ~300 alkaline D cells
> ...




Wow man that is a lot of batteries. How many cells are you consuming in a day to warrant such an inventory? Are you running a flux capacitor off alkaline battires?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Aa is 14mm wide 50mm long and aaa is 10mm wide and 44mm long. Btw show us ur cells silverfox...



Yeah I know the size of AA and AAA cells. I need to know what different ammo sizes as they sell the boxes for .38 rounds, .44 rounds, .357 rounds etc.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 30, 2009)

BOL, that is nice and cheaper then the one that i linked too......did you send them an email asking about it.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 30, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> BOL, that is nice and cheaper then the one that i linked too......did you send them an email asking about it.



Yes I did, hopefully they will respond quickly. Even if they have basic dimensions of the box I should be able to figure out which size to get for what cell.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool please post what they say, as i am interested.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 30, 2009)

The customer service rep said:
_
Hello and thanks for contacting Cabela's Product Information Department Kevin.
Regarding the Cabela's Plastic 50-Round Ammo Boxes Item:XJ-216326 I would recommend the .222/.223 option for AAA and .270/.30-06 option for AA batteries._

I don't know if she gave the closest size box though I looked up the size of a .270 Winchester and it is 3.34 inches. AA batteries are right around 2" including the button top.

Last thing I'd want is the batteries to have an inch gap from the top of the cover when the case is closed.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 30, 2009)

An inch from the top would suffice.......i still havent heard from the other people......might just give them a call.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 30, 2009)

Just got off the phone with them and this is what they linked me too........i was hoping for more storage.

http://jandjproducts.com/proddetail.php?prod=AA-20


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 30, 2009)

You're better off with the 50 round or 100 round cases I linked to. And I looked up on Wiki and the diameter of the shells are pretty spot on with the diameter of the AA and AAAs. One of the sizes (.222/.223) is backordered. Says 0-1 week. I will check back periodically, as I want to order all at once, and it restricts the backordered items at checkout as they require a 7 minimum quantity and I wasn't going to order that many.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 30, 2009)

Can you post a link to the exact case.....i dont like searching for it if i can help it. Thanks man.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 30, 2009)

It's the link from post #88

You have to select the drop down menu for .222/.223 (AAA size) and .270/.30-6 (AA size)


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 30, 2009)

At that price im thinking of getting 4. Thanks man.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I want to get 4 of each size, just to have an extra case or two.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 30, 2009)

Dont know why i just didnt listen to my rc buddies when they were doing this.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 30, 2009)

I am glad you brought it up though, as I like this idea with the Ammo cases better than the Walmart tackle box cases.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes now that you think of it so do i.....and you cant beat the price. Im going to look at my cells because i want to use a couple for primaries and the other for rechargeables. This would be a good idea to see what i have in stock and what i need to get more of.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 30, 2009)

Since you have a big supply of C123's, you might want to email Cabelas to find out which caliber shell case is the right size for C123 cells.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey, good idea....going to do that now.


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 30, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> There made by Flambeau........used to keep lures in.......


I found them!!! At a hunting/fishing/outdoors store of all places


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 31, 2009)

BlackRose, glad you did man.....lol.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 31, 2009)

This is the reply from Cabela's......

*Subject*Yes i have a question on your ammo cases, i have a bunch of cr123's and would... *Discussion Thread** Response (Nick G.)*03/30/2009 09:19 PMHello Alfred,

Thank you for contacting Cabela's Product Information. I would recommend one of the Camo Marine Dry Boxes Item:QX-014694, $15.99 - $27.99. Below is a link to these boxes.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0005711014694a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntk=Products&QueryText=ammo+box&sort=all&_D%3AhasJS=+&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

I was hoping for something with foam cindrical cutouts for cr123's.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 31, 2009)

That's too bad. Maybe you should have directed them to the actual box I linked to for the AA/AAAs and ask if there is a size for CR123s. Big difference in price. I called today and ordered 5 of each AA/AAA boxes. The AAA size is backordered though.


----------



## Aldrich1987 (Mar 31, 2009)

AA batteries are 51x14mm (2.00x0.55in).

The Winchester Super Short Magnum (WSSM) cartridge measures 60x14.1mm (2.36x0.555in). So if you get a WSSM case, it should fit AA's pretty nicely.

AAA batteries are 44.5x10.5mm (1.75x0.41in).

I'm having a bit more trouble finding a cartridge similar to an AAA. Seems most of them jump from 9.6mm in diameter and the right length to about 13mm in diameter and way too long.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 31, 2009)

BOL, please post a pic when you get them all in its nice home.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 31, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> BOL, please post a pic when you get them all in its nice home.



Will do!


----------



## rockz4532 (Mar 31, 2009)

My inventory is...

Primaries:
4 CR-123a 
19 AA Energizers
4 D duracells

Rechargeable:
4 aaa Eneloops
8 crapgizer 2500 mah's
8.4v airsoft battery
9.6v RC battery
2 3.6v cordless phone batteries


----------



## etc (Mar 31, 2009)

I try to have as few types as possible, namely AA, C, D and CR123.

I think I have enough for a long emergency...


----------



## csshih (Apr 3, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Will do!


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 6, 2009)

I was finally able to do a count......I forgot to add the Rayo 11D's.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 6, 2009)

Well I received 2 of the 5 .270/ 30-06 cases today. Too small an opening to fit in the AAs comfortably. You can force them in but that's not a solution. Problem is after looking at the specs the AAA cases (.222/.223 sized) probably will be too tight a fit for the cells as well. They will probably all be going back. I spent some time going through the list of the 50 round cases they have, and going to all the wiki pages of different kinds of ammo and had to find the best size. My findings are basically .454 Casull (possibly too short, but may work) for AAs (I just ordered WSSM size to be sure as it should definitely work for AAs) and .357 size will work for AAAs. Will let you all know once they arrive. Here is a pic of the .270/30-06 case with a AA trying to squeeze into the grid.





















You can see the grid where the AAs were pressed in start to bulge flex quite a bit. I think the new size cases I ordered today should fit well. AAAs do fit in this case but they are shorter than the grid so taking them out of the case wouldn't work unless you added spacers in each compartment. I hope the new cases will be the correct size. Consider this as me taking one for the team, once I find out the correct size.

I will say these are nice cases and for a little more than $2.00 a case to hold 50 cells, it is a downright steal! You can't even get a 8 cell holder for that price...


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 6, 2009)

That would not be a good idea....sorry to see that they didnt fit. Hopefully the next box will be a perfect fit for AA's and does'nt cause the sides to bulge out like that.


----------



## csshih (Apr 7, 2009)

aw.. thanks for posting!

nom nom nom...


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 8, 2009)

Received the AAA sized cases from the first order that I was expecting was going to be too small since the AA size was, but I think I hit paydirt here with the AAA size. 







The cases are tiny, but with just the amount of batteries installed there is some serious weight to this thing. I can imagine all 50 cells in this case will make the weight of it seem like lead crystal ^2. 

The cells fit in the grid a bit snugly, but nothing like the AAs in the other case. As you can see in the pic below, the cells don't slide all the way down to the bottom of the grid as the grid tapers a bit at the very bottom. 






I may decide to keep these AAA cases (which by the way were the .222/.223 size recommended by Cabelas) as I like the snug factor so the batteries aren't rattling around and if the box flips over and the lid were to pop open unexpectedly, the cells would most likely be held in place.

That said there are larger sized cases for both batteries (WSSM for the AAs and .357 for the AAAs) that shipped out today, so I will wait for their arrival before shipping anything back to Cabelas.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 8, 2009)

Aldrich1987, thanks for the suggestion for the WSSM AA size cases. That is exactly the size I ordered the second time. I ordered the first batch before you posted anyways (by a day or 2) so it wouldn't have helped me but thanks for the suggestion that will be helpful to others here.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good man.......i want to see how the AA box looks.


----------



## etc (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## csshih (Apr 10, 2009)

hmm.. finally inventoried.. though there are probably at least 10 lying in random remotes and such

stored in 2 Nitecore D20 Boxes (well.. most of them)
now.. if only I had a working 18650 light :green:





taken out:


----------



## Aldrich1987 (Apr 14, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Aldrich1987, thanks for the suggestion for the WSSM AA size cases. That is exactly the size I ordered the second time. I ordered the first batch before you posted anyways (by a day or 2) so it wouldn't have helped me but thanks for the suggestion that will be helpful to others here.



No problem, let me know how they turn out.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 14, 2009)

I finally got more batts in my inventory......so i will update my list as soon as i can.....but if you guys want i can also post a pic.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 14, 2009)

Pictures are always good.

We like to drool at all those Energizer lithium cells you have (or is that just me?  )


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 14, 2009)

I knew you would say that.....just too bad you dont live in the states or i would share with you. Well this time instead of liths i opted for just a couple of them, i needed more alkaline AAA's then AA's. And i also opted for the Duracell Nickel Oxy Hydroxide-dont know if there's any relation with Panasonic's Oxyrides........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2009)

14 duracell cr123a
6 aa varta ready2use(rayovac hybrid's)
2 duracell 1700's
3 aaa varta ready2use
16 aa alkalines 
10 aaa alkalines
5 carbon zinc 4f batteries
a couple of alky c's and d's
200mah li-ion pulled from a broken mp3 player.

Thanks for making me feel a lot better. :thumbsup:


----------



## MorePower (Apr 16, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> I knew you would say that.....just too bad you dont live in the states or i would share with you. Well this time instead of liths i opted for just a couple of them, i needed more alkaline AAA's then AA's. And i also opted for the Duracell Nickel Oxy Hydroxide-dont know if there's any relation with Panasonic's Oxyrides........



The Duracell PowerPix cells are the same as the Panasonic Oxyride cells. They are (or were initially, at least) made by Panasonic and simply have the Duracell label put on.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info...but i did notice that the Pansonics rated voltage are 1.7 and the Duracells are at 1.5.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 16, 2009)

Well i was finally able to update my batts and i think im good in that department......what say you guys. Now i plan on getting more lsd's and grow in that department.


----------



## kay188 (Apr 19, 2009)

Where might one find one of those funky battery boxes?

I've checked local superstores, such as Walmart, in the fishing section, automotive/hardware section and basic storage boxes section.

No storage containers seem to fit batteries vertical, or horizontal.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 19, 2009)

In the walmarts that are around here there right next to the tackle boxes.


----------



## imgadgetman (Apr 20, 2009)

It is good to be amongst great company. I have over 200 batteries and keep an assortment hanging on the wall, a wooden box from Rayovac from years ago that keeps an assortment of batteries in different compartments, and I just bought another storage box to keep my newly bought packaged backups. 

I find very good deals on D and C size Rayovacs at Home Depot. Another way I get batteries cheep is to go to the dollar store and buy various electronics, remove the batteries and throw away the elecronics. I get two CR2032s for a dollar in a flickering candle, much cheaper than $3.29 at other places. Not very green but some parts can be recycled.

imgadgetman


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 20, 2009)

Now that is a good idea......well look into that sometime.


----------



## aussiebob (Apr 20, 2009)

*Primary*

24 Surefire 123
24 Titanium Innovations 123

52 Energizer Lithium AA
40 Energizer LIthium AAA

16 Duracell Alkaline D


*Rechargable*

60 Eneloop AA
24 Eneloop AAA

8 Energizer 1850mah AA
24 Energizer 2500mah AA

6 10,000mah D

12 RCR123
4 17500
4 17670
2 18650


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 20, 2009)

I def need to get more rechargeables......any body would like a trade for some energizer ultimates lol......i think i have enough primaries.


----------



## mmajunkie (Apr 20, 2009)

15 18650
10 RC123
50+ AA Lithium
30+ AA Alkaline
28 CR 123 Lithium

Several other non flashlight Batteries


----------



## kay188 (Apr 22, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> In the walmarts that are around here there right next to the tackle boxes.



Tackle boxes? I don't know what they are. Haha.


----------



## ltiu (Apr 22, 2009)

To many to count. I got a desk drawer and an ammo can full of batteries of various types, brands and sizes:








And oh, the picture above does not include my rechargeables which are in various lights and gadgets scattered in the house. I would estimate I have about 50 NiMH and Li-On rechargeables of assorted sizes.

fXck YEAH!


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 22, 2009)

nice........


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 22, 2009)

ltiu said:


> To many to count. I got a desk drawer and an ammo can full of batteries of various types, brands and sizes:


:thumbsup:

That C sticker on your desk reminded me that I need to pick up some C cells 

BTW, does anyone else arrange their alkaline cells in chronological order to ensure that the cells with the earliest expiry dates get used first?


----------



## csshih (Apr 22, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> BTW, does anyone else arrange their alkaline cells in chronological order to ensure that the cells with the earliest expiry dates get used first?




nah.. I order mine by voltage.... then expiry dates..

luckily, I only have a few alkys.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 22, 2009)

csshih said:


> luckily, I only have a few alkys.


I think you need some more 18650s


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 23, 2009)

I love batteries! 
 



 
Alkaline: 
12x D RayOvacs 
25+ half dead D from lights 
8x C Duracell Procell 
24x AA RayOvac 
2x 8F Energizer lantern batteries
1x 903 7.5 Volt Duracell Procell battery 
 
Lithium primary:
7x AA spare energizer L91s
6x AAA spare energizer L92s “2 are old and it light”
1x “Never die / any temperature 6 volt battery with 2px 4s L91s in it “so 8x AA L91s””
4x CR123 surefire batteries “to test out Wolfeyes M90X when I got it”
 
Li-ion:
5x AW protected 18650s “all in use”
1x AW unprotected 18650 spare
2x 14500 “AA size”
 
Carbon Zink:
4-5x 6 volt spring top batteries
4x F cells
4x C RayOvac
1x Bright star 8F lantern battery “longest running battery I have, expired years ago and has seen many hours of use:thumbsup:.
 
NiMH:
5-6x 1500mah sub-c 7.2 volt RC battery
1x 11.4 volt kill proof “9 volt battery” that isn’t phased by anything I do to it:thinking::twothumbs!
 
NiCad:
1x 9.6 volt 900mah AA RC car battery 
 
Sealed Lead Acid:devil::
*27+* 12 volt, 18Ah SLAs:naughty:! I have a few more but I didn’t count the less performing ones.
4-5x 12 volt, 7.2Ah SLAs 
2x 12 volt, *72Ah* deep cycle batteries:thumbsup:
?x various other 6-12 volt and various capacities and conditions.
 



Main container for 18Ah SLA batteries “around 16 inside” next to one of my 72Ah SLA.
 
 
Random fact: If I hocked up all my “good” SLA batteries together I would have 405 volts and with a max discharge of 3000 amps “for 3 seconds rated on the 18 Ah batteries” I would get over 1,210,000 watts for under 5 seconds:eeksign:! 
 
They scare me:duck:…...


----------



## ltiu (Apr 23, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> :thumbsup:
> BTW, does anyone else arrange their alkaline cells in chronological order to ensure that the cells with the earliest expiry dates get used first?


 
I don't arrange in chrono strictly but I do as a general rule of thumb put older ones (purchased a while ago) on top of the pile in my desk drawer and the newer ones (purchased recently) underneath. So everytime I buy a new pile of batteries, I would take everything out of the desk drawer and re-organize.

I am not too worried about the Lithiums as the oldest were bought less than 2 years ago with most purchased in the last 9 month and so have plenty of years left in them.


----------



## ltiu (Apr 23, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> :thumbsup:
> That C sticker on your desk reminded me that I need to pick up some C cells


 
All of my C's (and D's) were purchased on sale from Lowes, Academy and CircuitCity over the past year. 

Average price for each is around 35 cents. Keeping them for the next hurricane and massive power outages. Praying for one ... :devil:


----------



## ltiu (Apr 23, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> I love batteries! Random fact: If I hocked up all my “good” SLA batteries together I would have 405 volts and with a max discharge of 3000 amps “for 3 seconds rated on the 18 Ah batteries” I would get over 1,210,000 watts for under 5 seconds:eeksign:!
> 
> They scare me:duck:…...


 
Let's have a party one time and do it! :naughty:


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 23, 2009)

I also do it, i try to keep new stock away from the old......i try to go with the alkies first then the liths.


----------



## ltiu (Apr 24, 2009)

OK, I could not resists. So I took everything out of the cabinet and ammo can:






Can someone count for me?


----------



## MattK (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow that's pretty impressive. You're about ready to open a store.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 24, 2009)

yes it is.......i guess one can never have enough.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, that is impressive.


----------



## ltiu (Apr 24, 2009)

And I bought all on sale, price tag errors or from wholesale, never at full price!!!

Examples:

2pk Duracell CR123 at $2.99
2pk Duracell CR2 at $2.99
4pk Energizer L92 at $2.49
4pk Rayovac D at $1
4pk Rayovac C at $1
1pk Omnienergy 2032 at $1
2pk Energizer 2016 at $1.17
100pk Ultralast AA at $9.99
2pk CRV3 at $2.49
2pk 223 at $2.49


----------



## ackbar (Apr 24, 2009)

MattK said:


> Wow that's pretty impressive. You're about ready to open a store.



Are you ready for the competition?


----------



## MattK (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## 325addict (Apr 26, 2009)

for me it is, at the moment:

6 AAA Energizer Lithiums
35 primary Lithium CR123s

4 Varta 1000mAh NiMH AAA's
16 Varta 2700mAh NiMH AA's
4 Varta 2100mAh NiMH AA's LSD (ready2use)
4 Sanyo 1000mAh NiCd AA's
11 Varta D 4000 or 4500mAh NiCD
3 Ansmann D 8000mAh NiMH 
6 battery sticks for MagCharger
2 battery sticks 4.8V for Surefire

5 Ultrafire RCR123s 880mAh (Crap! Buy AW! These ones only have 435mAh)
4 Ultrafire 17500s (these are OK, stated 1300mAh really well over 1000mAh)
2 Trustfire blue 18650s (stated 2500mAh, more than 2200mAh measured)
3 Wolf Eyes 18500s (must come in still, but I have paid for them...)
numerous unprotected 18650s from SWIT battery packs...

What you guys have for an assortment of batteries, WHOW! Those boxes are a good idea indeed. I guess I'll have a good look and buy my own box too lovecpf

Timmo.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 28, 2009)

It's taken some time and back and forth ordering/re-ordering to get the right size ammo cases from Cabela's so without further adieu...







They stack perfectly even though they are different sized cases so a definite plus.






The smoked color is attractive but still translucent enough to be able to tell what is inside. Right now I have 1 AA case for NiMH and NiCads and another AA case for alkies and lithiums (that I will probably never use) and 2 other AA cases for future battery storage. I have the same arrangement for AAA cases.






The AA cases fit perfectly and I cannot ask for more than that. They are the WSSM size from Cabela's and they hold 50 rounds, um I mean 50 AA batteries.






The AAA size was a bear to find the right size. 2 previous orders yielded cases with too small of a grid so the batteries wouldn't fit all the way in and were very tight. The second .38/.357 size SHOULD have worked but for some odd reason it was a tighter fit than the previous .222/.223 size cases. Well this 3rd case size will accept a AAA finally as it is a .45/.454 Casull and almost perfect height wise, just the grid is too big and there is a sloppy wobble with the AAAs in there. They are still secure and won't fall out of the grid with the lid closed, but it would have been nicer for a tighter fit like the AA case has. 






Just a close-up to illustrate what I mean. If there is a better fit for AAA they probably don't sell it in these nice smoked grey cases at Cabela's. I am done looking.... for now.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 28, 2009)

Also no more guessing if a cell was charged or discharged. Spent or discharged cell I keep *upside down* so there is no question.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 28, 2009)

Here is the obligatory group money shot! AAs to the left and AAAs to the right. 






Pricing for these are not bad though as the AA WSSM case is $2.99 each and the AAA .45/.454 Casull size case is $2.49 each. Not much more than these cheapo wimpy 4 or 8 cell packs that I must have dozens of that I will now sell off.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 28, 2009)

It does look good but it seems that the AA's fit are kind of loose, is it just me.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 28, 2009)

They are a little loose, but beggers can't be choosers at this point lol. Either they were way too tight, or like this a bit loose. If there is a size in a case like this that will fit AAAs better, now is the time to speak up. 

I'm done for now with the order/re-order process. Here's hoping I get re-imbursed for the cases I sent back to Cabela's.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the input.....we always cant get what we want......the case is a good idea though.


----------



## Slazmo (May 22, 2012)

if anyone's interested Watts Clever make a alkaline battery re-charger. I have one myself and its a fantastic idea for those that have thirsty toys. I basically use only Energizer and Duracell alkaline's and have had nothing but praise for the charger which paid itself off in 1 week of use!

Website: http://wattsclever.com/product/alkaline-battery-charger-mains-SBC1001

Hope it helps


----------



## Slazmo (May 22, 2012)

Man o' man I thought I was a battery junky?!?

Anyhow I have my own assortment for a SHTF situation only really, I just recharge most of my alkalines and use whatever I need. Lithium's are mainly in the smaller units like 3AAA torches that need a long run time at night while fishing / camping etc.

I keep my batteries in their original packet however trim the top and the sides and staple the plastic to the cardboard and write the expiry in red nikko on the back quiet large and have the longest expiry at the bottom of the box and the closest expiry at the top of the box. I also keep the box zip tied and have a lot of silicone moisture sachets in there to keep moisture at bay...

Anyhow here's to 2012 and when SHTF we'll all be set lol ;P

Batteries will be the new commodity ha ha...


----------

